# ISO Recipe -Blonde Christmas Candy



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone, say over the age of 50 and from the Illinois/Indiana area remember having something called: Blonde Christmas Candy ?? It used Milnot evaporated milk and my grandmother usually used black walnuts because she had trees.

I have been looking for this recipe for many MANY years. I have one that my grandmother wrote out but it NEVER turns out correctly...always like caramel sauce. 

Anyone heard of it?


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

Try these links:

http://community.tasteofhome.com/community_forums/f/30/p/174114/175465.aspx

http://www.recipebridge.com/recipe/179/33443815/blonde-fudge-recipe

http://www.recipes.totaldream.org/category/candy.html

Also, try this search in Google. There are plenty of other sources. My computer is just old, slow, and on dial-up and doesn't want to do this any more!

Milnot+blonde+candy+recipe


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Thanks to whomever moved my request!

Here is the recipe from my grandmother. I remember her making it all through the '70's and I'm fairly sure she had been making it from the '50's. *No one* has been able to make this candy/fudge and my grandma claimed that the recipe was written down correctly. It usually comes out like caramel sauce which is still good...if you wanted caramel sauce. 

_*Grandma Howard's Blonde Christmas Candy*

1 large can of Milnot (1 2/3 cup)
1 small can of Milnot (2/3 cup)
3 lbs sugar (6 cups)
2 sticks oleo (1/2 lb)
1 pint white Karo syrup
2 tbsp. vanilla
2 cups nuts (she always used black walnuts because she had the trees)

Put all ingredients (except last 2) together and cook until soft ball; 240 on candy thermometer. Remove from heat and let set for an hour or more. Then beat until very, very thick and glossy. Add nuts and vanilla. Pour into buttered pans. It may appear "curdled" while cooking but it will beat out smooth._

I have tried other "Blonde Fudge" recipes, but my father claims they are not the same... :shrug:

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

If I were going to experiment with changes to the recipe you posted, I would change the Oleo to Butter and then cut the amount in half. I would also cut the Karo syrup amount in half and try it that way. 
Let us know when you find the solution.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I remember eating the candy you're talking about but I haven't seen it since about the 70s. Everyone I knew that made it has passed on now and it's not something I ever made. The candy was almost bright white and was a set and harden type of candy that was soft like a caramel and tasted like a mounds bar without chocolate. And there was always walnuts mixed in.

I'll go on and post this recipe from the Karo Syrup website for Vanilla Walnut Fudge, but I suspect it's not the recipe you're looking for:

http://www.karosyrup.com/recipe_details.asp?id=1533


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I found this one....
http://www.cooks.com/recipe/za9wa2rp/blonde-fudge.html


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

I used this recipe last Christmas. It worked but this is the one my father said was "close". It is very similar to the links y'all posted above.

*Creamy Blonde Fudge*
3 cups granulated sugar
1 (regular size) can of Evaporated Milk
1/4 cup light corn syrup
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 cup coarsely chopped Black or English walnuts

Combine sugar, cream, milk, syrup, butter and salt in a heavy 2-quart saucepan. Cook over low heat, stirring until sugar dissolves. Clip a candy thermometer to the side of the saucepan. Bring to boil; cook, stirring occasionally, to 238 degrees F.

Remove from heat; cool to 110 degrees F. Do not stir.

Add vanilla extract; beat until candy is creamy and begins to lose its gloss. This takes a while even in the stand mixer. Stir in nuts. Pour into buttered 8-inch square pan. When firm, cut into 1-inch squares


I just WISH my dad would have salvaged something of her recipes...anyway, that's a whole 'nother story. :grit:

Thanks Ladies! If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been thinking about this recipe and I'm wondering if your dad might say it's the same recipe if you change how it's presented. Instead of pouring it into a baking dish and cutting into squares, what about doing a drop cookie mound shape onto a baking sheet with wax paper? Maybe about a big spoonful so it's not too large? 

And the candy I remember eating didn't have coconut but it did have a slight coconut taste, so maybe experiment with adding in some coconut oil or milk, although you'd have to cut down on the liquid elsewhere in the recipe to accommodate the extra addition of the coconut liquid.


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Good thoughts, but I'm not sure if that would work with him. If I change anything, even the way it is presented it won't be the same to him. He is extra picky, oh and did I mention critical...? :hair


----------

